# Too Much UVB??



## Jack Elliott (Jul 2, 2017)

Is there such a thing as too much UVB for my little guy? He is only 9 inches right now and I have him in a 40 gal tank with a 100 watt basking light and a 100 watt UVB bulb, but the people I bought him from (underground reptiles) said that it was way too much UVB for him. Is this true or am I fine with the 100 watt?


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi.....I`m no expert, but would have thought if the animal is absorbing too much it would have the sence to avoid it and you would constantly see him hiding ( or should that be not see him due to him hiding).


----------



## Jack Elliott (Jul 7, 2017)

copy that @AlphaAlpha, thank you for the input. He is actually arriving on Tuesday so I will keep a close eye on him for the first couple weeks. You'll be seeing Sir Daniels around in the gallery page!


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 7, 2017)

you`re welcome.


----------

